# Problème visonnage Ipad sur Tv via cable Hdmi



## SCCL (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Voilà , cela fait longtemps que je regarde des films sur mon Ipad2 sur ma TV via le cordon HDMI .
Hors depuis 2 jours , pas moyen , l'Ipad ne semble pas détecté par la TV .
J'ai vérifier mes branchements , changé d'entrée HDMI sur la TV, rien à faire , La TV ne semble pas recevoir le signal de l'Ipad . L'écran de l'Ipad est toujours actif alors que celui là devrait être noir avec le dessin d'une TV en son centre mais là rien :confuses:
Je ne pense pas avoir fait de fausses manips , est ce qu'il y aurait un paramètre à modifier sur L'Ipad ? Ce que je ne crois pas car la connexion est automatique normalement  ?
Bref , je ne sais pas d'ou vient le problème .

Si quelqu'un avait une solution  ce serait sympa 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Janvier 2012)

Quelle application? Le mode miroir fonctionne t'il?

N'as tu pas désactiver la sortie Tv tout simplement?


----------



## SCCL (12 Janvier 2012)

Merci de me répondre Moumou ,
En fait c'est tous le mode miroir qui ne fonctionne pas et non pas une application particulière :confuses:
J'ai bien vérifier mes branchements et j'ai même changé d'entrée HDMI sur ma TV , rien
Ce qui est bizarre , c'est que je l'utilise très souvent et je n'est jamais eut de problèmes !


----------



## SCCL (13 Janvier 2012)

Problème résolu : cable Hdmi défectueux


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Janvier 2012)

Comme quoi des fois on incrimine le matériel Apple...

Merci pour ce retour, c'est bon à savoir...


----------



## SCCL (22 Janvier 2012)

Oh ! je n'incriminais pas le monde d'Apple  , étant un fan et fervent défenseur de la marque pommée , mais je dois admettre que je n'avait pas tous vérifier avant de poser ma question 
J'étais loin de me douter que c'était le câble HDMI qui était casser , plus précisément , c'était les broches câble qui semblait cassées pour certaines .
Ce n'était pas pourtant un câble bon marché , comme quoi faîtes attention en branchant -débranchant vos câbles


----------

